# Florastor?



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone take Florastor? I went to my GI last week and asked her to recommend a probiotic to try to help me with my SIBO. She wrote down Florastor which I then purchased. Over $30 later, I have pills that are anti yeast not a probiotic? Any idea on what to do with this?


----------



## workinghard (Nov 29, 2008)

Florastor improved my symptoms a lot. Just follow the directions on the bottle-- the transition might give you some extra GI issues for the first couple of days but it will start working a little while after that. It is a yeast- probiotics can be either yeast or bacteria, both live in your GI tract.edit: fixed typo, its GI tract not FI tract


----------



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

can other probiotics be taken with it? i know a lot of people take coctails... I just bought some Pau D'Arco and grapefruit seed extract.... I want to take whatever I can.. however I don't want anything to be canceled out... and I cannot ask my dr... she doesn't seem to know as much about this as she should...


----------



## workinghard (Nov 29, 2008)

I would think you could take them together but i have no idea. Try google?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You might want to check out timing of the grapefruit seed. I know there are some meds that conflict with grapefruit.Mark


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Mark is right. take the GSE at least 90 minutes before taking anything else, or 90 minutes after. DO NOT take it all at the same time. you can indeed take lots of different strains of probiotic bacteria at the same time, the only problem with this is you will never know which strain is doing teh good work. PLEASE TREAT TEH PAU DIARCO WITH RESPECT as it is very strong stuff, especially the tea. never take it on an empty stomach and dont take it more than 3 times a day. it really really is very very strong, although it may not seem it or say it is on the container.here is some general info on probiotics to help you get the best from them.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant supplement if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stop teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.if you need any more help with the probiotics just drop me a line.CHeersIan


----------

